# New Photographer Directory



## Nigel Lew (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi, For those with websites I have thrown up a free directory. You can also post articles and product reviews. You can purchase ad space and such if you feel so inclined as well. www.photogfinder.com

hope you find it usefull.
Nigel


----------

